# Should I join Bandcamp



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I heard it's good better than crappy Soundcloud.

Some caveat's and thoughts:

I have four professional grade recordings very high quality in sound quality and performance and two were done in the Netherlands so you know they were pro's.

But I paid $650 about for them so I only have 4 short movements ,3 are movements from solo sonata's and the 4th a movements from a two instrument sonata; Totaling to about 12-14 minutes of music in all.

1.I'm a total computer klutz with computers and I don't know how to upload the recordings to any website or make a youtube channel to display them or I would have already gone youtube.I have the links to the mp3 recordings in emails I forward to people.I would not know how to put those mp3 from my email to online.

2. I don't have a lot of recorded material and how interested would anyone be in modern classical and I am semi-atonal.
3. I am not looking for money just recognition but would this forum give the recognition I'm looking for because I'm not looking for money.There is no money in classical music unless you do film scores but I don't write that style,most good composers today teach.

4. I would like to get my music out there but don't know what will work.

5.Also how would dual royalties work being most people on this do it yourself upload websites like bandcamp or soundcloud played and recorded there own music.I composed music on paper and paid others to record it,although they were paid through the nose to record them ,so that might nullify there royalties(I'm not a lawyer and I can't afford a lawyer either) not to mention in dual royalties were dealing in two countries laws on these matters.Neither performer/performers ever asked for any money from any future sales in any contract,I think they just wanted money for the recording.

6.Plus I may not charge anything,all I want is for a conductor or ensemble leader to hear the solo sonata's and contact me for a commission for them,I don't want a dime for downloads of these recording just the recognition for future commissions.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

BandCamp is a wonderful tool for the artist without any label support. You can load anything you want, charge whatever you want for it (including making it free if you want), add as much text as you like, sell merchandise like CDs or t-shirts, and the profits go 85% to you. You can change anything you want at any time. The sound quality is top-notch (WAV, AIFF or FLAC only -- and after uploading they sound even better somehow...)

SoundCloud, ReverbNation, Spotify, BoomKat, Tidal, MidHeaven and others are crap if you ask me. No way to organize your music, and no way to describe what's up. 

Take a look. If you like what you see, and feel you need a leg up, I'd be happy to get you started. I could "build" the website and then you can go in and add releases and text as you see fit.
Here are some accounts I've recently set up:








Glass


Glass is the leading progressive symphonic rock band to come out of the Pacific Northwest. https://gregsherman.bandcamp.com https://jeffreysherman.bandcamp.com https://www.guitarnoise.com/blog/glass-interview/ http://www.aural-innovations.com/issues/issue21/glass02.html




therealglass.bandcamp.com












Jeff Sherman


... of the progressive symphonic rock band GLASS: therealglass.bandcamp.com This site is for Jeff's other music. "His music comes to him from The Stream. When he sits down to play, he casts his line. Sometimes he has no preconcieved idea as to what he might find. He only knows the ideas will...




jeffreysherman.bandcamp.com












Anode Urban Soundscape Series


The Anode Urban Soundscape Series rejects the idea that all human sound is noise pollution. We live, most of us, in the company of our fellow pink apes and trying to record sound-scapes without us—or worse, creating them artificially by editing us out—is unnecessary. You don't need to go out...




auss.bandcamp.com


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Ok thank you


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

bagpipers said:


> 5.Also how would dual royalties work being most people on this do it yourself upload websites like bandcamp or soundcloud played and recorded there own music.I composed music on paper and paid others to record it,although they were paid through the nose to record them ,so that might nullify there royalties(I'm not a lawyer and I can't afford a lawyer either) not to mention in dual royalties were dealing in two countries laws on these matters.Neither performer/performers ever asked for any money from any future sales in any contract,I think they just wanted money for the recording.


A. I wouldn't worry about royalties, because nobody's going to get rich on BandCamp sales.
B. I wouldn't worry about royalties, because nobody's going to get rich on classical music
C. If you paid the performers for the recording, that's usually the end of your obligation. Unless you're "a band" with on-going ownership issues (and a contract saying so...)


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> A. I wouldn't worry about royalties, because nobody's going to get rich on BandCamp sales.
> B. I wouldn't worry about royalties, because nobody's going to get rich on classical music
> C. If you paid the performers for the recording, that's usually the end of your obligation. Unless you're "a band" with on-going ownership issues (and a contract saying so...)


Basically what I thought anyway


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

I joined DistroJoy. I always end up doing days of research and always the result is... go with the most popular. You can consider the cons and pros, but ultimately they're all similar and who really cares about royalties?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

“DistroJoy” or “DistroKid”?


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

sorry, it's distrokid.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> sorry, it's distrokid.


Are they good for classical,do they accept mp3's


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

bagpipers said:


> Are they good for classical,do they accept mp3's


I haven't tried but from their website, it seems they do. 

*Do You Distribute Classical Music?*
DistroKid doesn't currently deliver Classical releases to iTunes/Apple Music. All other streaming services will receive the content, though.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> I haven't tried but from their website, it seems they do.
> 
> *Do You Distribute Classical Music?*
> DistroKid doesn't currently deliver Classical releases to iTunes/Apple Music. All other streaming services will receive the content, though.


I'm not looking for money or to charge for downloads ,the pennies are not worth the tax paperwork.

I'm seeking recognition,maybe a conductor,ensemble leader or solo performer will hear my recordings and commission something better.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

bagpipers said:


> I'm not looking for money or to charge for downloads ,the pennies are not worth the tax paperwork.
> 
> I'm seeking recognition,maybe a conductor,ensemble leader or solo performer will hear my recordings and commission something better.


The best way for that is through distribution in my opinion. I'm not sure what methods you can try as a conductor or an ensemble leader, but as a solo performer, distributing your recordings and promoting them will be the best ways to get you recognition. Since DistroKid distributes to Spotify and other streaming services, I highly recommend it. As I'm just starting out as well, that's the only opinion I can give you, but I wish you the best of luck, and hope to have a discussion over our musical interests one day .


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> The best way for that is through distribution in my opinion. I'm not sure what methods you can try as a conductor or an ensemble leader, but as a solo performer, distributing your recordings and promoting them will be the best ways to get you recognition. Since DistroKid distributes to Spotify and other streaming services, I highly recommend it. As I'm just starting out as well, that's the only opinion I can give you, but I wish you the best of luck, and hope to have a discussion over our musical interests one day .


You can discuss music anytime if you like,DM me on this site and I can give you my telegram,instagram or facebbook


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Actually I have no idea how to dm on this site... i'm going to do some sluething and find your socials and message you there 😅


----------

